# In memory of.....



## _Acolyte_ (24 December 2008)

please post your pictures of dogs who are no longer with us below:


----------



## _Acolyte_ (24 December 2008)

And to start off, I know I have posted pics of them before, but to remember Jura and Talisker who I lost in April and December this year.  I miss them both every day, and their memory will always be with me  
	
	
		
		
	


	






























Sunbathing, her favourite thing:








The day before Jura was PTS:


----------



## CorvusCorax (24 December 2008)

Sweeney, a loyal protector, although that loyalty contributed to his untimely end.








Juno, who gave us success and love.








Dexy, a best friend who overcame so much and who I still miss, every day.







And Nanci, a very good girl who had a lot of friends, human, feline and otherwise and who had the most beautiful nature.


----------



## woolly (24 December 2008)

Hazzie puppy....April 26th 2002-August 29th 2007
You were a pain in the arse but we loved you so much!!!!


----------



## rema (24 December 2008)

Spotty the dog.12th June 1991-10 september 2008.
miss you so much still spot.Always in my heart and never far from my thoughts.


----------



## CAYLA (24 December 2008)

Aww....bless...this post is making me well up 
	
	
		
		
	


	




...why did I suggest it.......because as sad as we may feel to look back....they are in all of our memories and will never be forgotten, (by their owners) but also they are here for us all to see 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 there has been so many losts this year.....of the friends we have lost....R.I.P forever little angels 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Will add all mine...when I get a minute and scan my old piccies 
	
	
		
		
	


	




...I will be blubbing like a baby


----------



## The Original Kao (24 December 2008)

I don't have any digital pictures of her at the moment but would like to remember my 1st ever dog Lacey.
We had her 7 wonderful years and she was my best friend when I was growing up  
	
	
		
		
	


	




I still miss her so much even after 12 years  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Also wanted to add the poem that we got from the vets after she was PTS. It still makes me blub, but it's a wonderful poem.

The last battle

If it should be I grow frail and weak
And pain should keep me from my sleep
Then you must do what must be done 
For this last battle can't be won
You will be sad, I understand, 
Don't let your grief then stay your hand
For this day, more than all the rest, 
Your love and friendship stands the test.
We've had so many happy years, 
What is to come can hold no fears
Would you want me to suffer? So
When the time comes, please let me go.
Take me where my needs they'll tend
Only stay with me to the end
And hold me firm and speak to me,
Until my eyes no longer see.
It is a kindness that you do to me,
Although my tail its last has waved,
From pain and suffering I have been saved
Do not grieve it should be you
Who must decide this thing to do -
We've been so close we two these years,
Don't let your heart hold any tears.

Author unknown

Also RIP Holly, our 2nd family dog who was sadly PTS in the summer this year. Run free


----------



## mattilda (29 December 2008)

See that poem made me cry. I can't post pics of my lost ones as I don't have digital ones. Holly my darling sleep well died 20/6/07 very suddenly suspected heart attack. aged 8. Our very first Rottweiller and because of you not our last. Also Max and Jodi aged 15 and 13 respectively. Much loved Old English Sheepdogs.


----------



## Samcook (2 January 2009)

In memory of my darling girls Shanzee and Abby, both with me 12 years.

Shanzee came to me from the dogs home where she had ended up after being thrown out of a car. She was my little shadow and my best friend. Sadly she collapsed and died out on a walk 16th November 2008. She is missed terribly every day.






And her 'big sister' Abby was found in a skip, having been beaten up and left for dead, aged approx. 3 years, in 1996. She was slightly brain damaged but loving and kind. she was so distressed at the loss of Shanzee that she was PTS the day after, on 17th November 2008.






The girls together, on their best behaviour.







Run free my darling girls.


----------



## Dizzykizzy (6 January 2009)

Aww, what a sad thread....

I would like to remember Beautiful Bronte, sadly lost to us at only 6 months old. She was one of our litter and was lost to her new owners after tragically swallowing magnets.


----------



## Vizslak (7 January 2009)

our little Acorn. 28/11/2007- 20/11/2008. Such a short life, always in our hearts little breaky. So priviliged to have had the chance to share your mountains of love. Sleep well baby girl. mummy xxxx


----------



## Gooby (16 January 2009)

My girlie in the weeks before she passed away. Unfortunately I was away during the last full week of her life but she managed to hold on for one more day so I could see her before she left me 







In her earlier days


----------



## Happy Bird (21 January 2009)

Pebbles 2004-December 2008 ~ you were one in a million and were Mummy's little Angel.  Miss you and love you so much girl xxxx


----------



## GinaB (22 January 2009)

My Windsor, PTS two years ago today at the age of 12. He was a grand old dog and I miss him and his silly tricks and stubborness so much. I hope he is still running free traumatising every bird in sight 
	
	
		
		
	


	





He was always proud of his retrieves


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (9 March 2009)

In memory of our beloved shane who sadly was pts november of last year . 
Sleep tight big lad xxxx


----------



## Twinkletoes (11 March 2009)

What a moving and emotional thread. Thank you for creating this. Tears are streaming at my desk at work so am now convinced all my colleagues think I am an emotionally unstable blonde lol. RIP all you beatiful pooches, I hope you're all enjoying lots of sausages and comfy duvets up there. x


----------



## LuvRacing (31 March 2009)

Heidi who we lost yesterday aged 13.  Sorry the pics are so big but she did have a big personality!!!


----------



## Blanche (12 June 2009)

Soup - 2 June 1993 - 11 June 2009 . He was one of my cats but always came for a walk with the dogs so I always think of him as an hononary(sp) dog . Miss you so much already Grandad . Big hugs .


----------



## Spudlet (20 June 2009)

Barney. Best family dog ever, sadly PTS last September at the ripe old age of 16.

Sleep well old darling, I miss you


----------



## kendra2705 (21 June 2009)

God i cant stand it ,lost my two dogs last year cavalier king charles spaniels , still cry now,


----------



## Oneofthepack (16 December 2009)

For Indie. She was found wandering in Bristol just over 2 years ago and I kept going back to her picture for weeks on the 'found' section of Doglost before giving in and visting her at Bristol dogs home. Of course she was irresistable and I took her home on Nov 26th 2007.

She was the sweetest, nicest, gentlest and funniest dog I've ever had and I can't believe she'll never rest her fuzzy old head on my chest for cuddles again. 






[/image]

Another 10 years with you would still not have been enough. God bless old lady xx


----------



## serena2005 (14 January 2010)

Ellie age 6 
Jan 2010

my fav pic Ellie left






our last day  having fun!


----------



## janet68 (27 January 2010)

This dog looks just like my scampi that i had pts yesterday after 17 wonderful years together R.I.P Baby girl x


----------



## CAYLA (28 January 2010)

We are spending our last bit of time together....all is quiet and she is fast asleep on the setee tucked up in her blankie whilst I wait fot the the inevitable, she will put to sleep at home in about an hour  
	
	
		
		
	


	




She has been with me for 17 years, she has watched me grow up and I had gradually watched her grow old, we have spend endless summer and winter covering alot of milage together, I only agreed to foster her as she came in with broken legs as a baby....and it was the start of my 6 weeks holidays.....she was a cool little puppy and I liked her immediately...she was found a home and I was secretly heartbroken to let her go,but I kept a brave face and took her to her new home with the rspca rehoming co-ordinator who was a very close friend of my mams.....I still remember what the family was called even all those years ago.........
She never did settle in  and a few months later she was returned  and she stayed 
She has been a joy to own, and I think the worst part is just looking back on her pictures and remembering how much energy she had and her gentle nature, and how dark she was 
I have to let her go now because I cannot see her suffer and it's the one last thing I can do for her 
She has seen so many dogs come and go and she seems to have lasted an eternity........Goodbye Puppy Bray sleep tight little girl, love mam xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


As a puppy










Sleep tight little girl xxx
22.01.2010


----------



## Natch (2 February 2010)

Poppy, someone suggested I post my soapbox post over here too, thank you 
	
	
		
		
	


	





...and why does the hurt of loosing an animal always take me by suprise?

Poppy was my mum's retirement present to herself. My dad was at home running a business and looking after me when I was a child, and she and I had always wanted a dog, but Dad didn't so she always promised herself a dog when she retired. The decision was begrudgingly accepted by dad, as long as he wouldn't have to do anything with it, not to mention his arm forced when as retirement presents mum's colleagues bought her pooper scoops, collars, leads, bed etc!  So when I was 13 along came Poppy, a black labrador bitch puppy from gundog stock - because according to our neighbour who is a shooting man, she'd be more sensible than a show dog. She rode home on my lap in his car, and licked the seatbelt til it was soaked 

We named her Poppy as her mother was named after a flower, and mum has the most lovely picture of her sat in a field of poppies. Red was definately a good colour against her shiny black coat! Her KC name was out of our hands and certainly did not suit a chunky lab - Pagent Queen!

She taught me everything I know about dog handling and training. We did puppy classes and met people we wouldn't have met had it not been for her uncanny ability to appear approachable, then bark her head off at anybody who passed  As a teenager with a dog who was goign through her own Keving the teenager stage, she challenged me lots. I would jump her and take her to fun agility shows, really as a horse replacement since I couldn't have one of those at the time either! She was my big black protector when I went for evening walks to call on friends. She made me feel safe.

She broke the cat flap when she climbed through it but had grown since her last attempt   Bless her, we think the only reason she did was because we were late back and she needed a wee!  Somehow the parents never got around to replacing the flap, and to this day there is a hole in the wall, mainly used by both dogs to stick their head through and see who is comign down the driveway! 

Dad fell for her instantly. He was the one who always insisted on taking her everywhere - mum had to reason with him on several occasions as to why it might not be a good idea to take a dog visiting to non-doggy or asthmatic friends!  He was also the one who fed her treats, and to the day she died mum couldn't stop him giving her cheese and biscuits every lunch time! 

Boy was she fit - and built like a tank. Strong as an ox too. 

Aged 11 she was looking elderly, but in good spirits when they acquired another dog as a "rescue" called Bracken. Both black labs but miles apart, Bracken was young, slim and bouncy and ran much faster than Poppy could with her arthritic legs. We wondered if Poppy would last much longer, but Bracken seemed to give her a new lease of life, and she wanted to go for longer walks. She had a new job to do, too - teach the young one a thing or two!

This is Poppy around about this time.







Poppy's best friend was a cat called Tigger, who lived to a grand old age of 19 and could be considered to behave like a kitten for 16 of those years! They would often be found curled up in bed together, Poppy's paw over Tigger. Poppy was afraid of the other cat, Lucy, who was definately Top Dog, but would rush in and tell Lucy off if the two cats ever got into a spat.

She came for hacks with my first horse, Henry. She came for walks with Frankie too.

Poppy's eyes got cloudy, her digestive system got weaker, but she was still enjoying a good quality of life. In the last few days she was sick but seemed to be okay again. Then yesterday morning Dad saw her get up in the morning and lose control of half of her body.  They rushed her to the vets, expecting to have a stroke diagnosed, but it was even more serious than that - brain tumor. The kind vets even got a second opinion, and the second vet just said "I'm so sorry". Poppy was PTS aged 13, and quite frankly, I can't stop crying! Its ridiculous, I loved Tigger just as much, but had a short weep when she was PTS a couple of months ago, then was fine, but this one has really affected me. It was horrible visiting home and only seeing 2 dogs and one cat when Tigger went. Its going to be even worse now. Poppy used to know my car was coming from a mile off, even though I've changed it 3 times in her lifetime, and be waiting, sticking her head out of the cat flap and wagging her tail loudly against the bin in anticipation! 

A couple of gratuitious photos:







and my favourite


----------



## mollichop (20 February 2010)

My darling boys who I lost within a year of each other both aged just 8. Still expect to see them on my walks, sweet dreams little ones xxx.

Murphy:







Caffrey:







Daily dip before breakfast:


----------



## willhegofirst (22 February 2010)

Flint was supposed to be a rough coated bitch, but my other half went out with the boys, and Flint picked them. I've never seen so many fleas on a pup, and the cat had brought in bigger rabbits! he got on well with the other animals considering he was a JRT and we had chickens and ducks, he did have a love hate relationship with our drake Donald, Flint thought he wanted to play Donald hated Flint with a passion, one day chasing Flint into the house through the cat flap and cornering him. Flint was good ratter and loved to come to the yard to sniff out any vermin, he would take a rat out of the air, yet when we had pet rats he knew the difference and the boys could play with them with Flint in the room taking interest but not threatening the rats at all.
He loved the beach and enjoyed his last holiday on the beaches of Pembrokeshire in September. I knew he wasn't right before we went away, he was in and out of the vets having urine and blood tests, which were normal, he lost weight and stopped using his right back leg, x-rays to find out what was going on with his leg showed up thickened bowels in October and that as they say, was that, he as on steroids which helped but didn't cure, and on Monday the 7th of Feb. he was put to sleep, he was 11yrs old Sleep tight Flint miss you





On his last Hols


----------



## GinnieRedwings (17 April 2010)

R.I.P Max, my old boy, always up for it, whatever "it" might be.
Rescued 12 years ago, covered in mange and so sick with kennel cough, we thought he might not last the night... b.1997 - pts.17/04/2010



















Not the brightest lamp in the street - but brightened my day every day <3


----------



## Native Speaker (4 May 2010)

........Tugg (Tameila Freddie)  25 October 1998 - 29 April 2010

Just a very special little dog, who brightened everyone's day.  His passing has left us in a million pieces, but I have a feeling his name will live on.........

RIP, little man.  God Bless.

Guarding the strawberry patch





It's OK - Mum's not looking





Grrrrrrr!  Kill the ball!





Tugg being Tugg......


----------



## dingle12 (10 May 2010)

Ben after 17 fantastic years together


----------



## minmax (13 June 2010)

In memory of Minka (Minnie) and Max (Pussycat)
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=9168699&I=512cb94c99&id=884330293


----------



## nadinek82 (12 July 2010)

In loving memory of my wonderful gsdx Bruno who i sadly had to have pts on 23/04/09 aged 13. My wee greyfriars bobby reincarnated, they'll never be another like you puppy dog. Sadly missed every day


----------



## taoshum (12 August 2010)

Hazzie puppy.... Such a git but our entire lives were dedicated to you! Miss you so much you little sod... 3 years gone on the 30th August.
xxxxxxx


----------



## Cinnamontoast (12 August 2010)

In memory of my beautiful Jake who was suddenly taken from us on Tuesday. Gutted.


----------



## karen 53 (22 August 2010)

Whenever you see a spiders web made beautiful with dew,
Shimmer in the morning sun, you know I walk with you.
Whenever you watch a butterfly, dart and swoop and glide,
Look down with fond reflections, for you know I'm by your side.
Whenever you see a rosebud, with petals almost unfurled,
Remember then, with happy thoughts, the days I shared your world.
Whenever you look on the newborn,
And at the beginning of each new day,
Let your heart be filled with gladness,
For I am never far away.

Dedicated to the memory of all my special friends, but especially my brave boys Colonel & Rupe (1996-2009) -resting where no shadows fall.


----------



## Spudlet (22 August 2010)

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge.
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together.
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by.
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....


----------



## mollichop (22 August 2010)

Spudlet said:



			Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge.
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together.
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by.
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....
		
Click to expand...

If only - and how I wait for that day!


----------



## FestiveSpirit (22 August 2010)

taoshum said:



			Hazzie puppy.... Such a git but our entire lives were dedicated to you! Miss you so much you little sod... 3 years gone on the 30th August.
xxxxxxx












Click to expand...

Hiya you   Didnt realise you were back on here, lovely to see you again   And the gorgeous Hazzie of course....RIP Hazzie


----------



## FestiveSpirit (22 August 2010)

Spudlet said:



			Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge.
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together.
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by.
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....
		
Click to expand...

Spudlet that makes me cry every time.... the vets sent it to me after I had Jura PTS, and I bawled my eyes out..... I cannot wait for that day, to see my lovely ones again


----------



## Spudlet (23 August 2010)

CareyR said:



			Spudlet that makes me cry every time.... the vets sent it to me after I had Jura PTS, and I bawled my eyes out..... I cannot wait for that day, to see my lovely ones again 

Click to expand...

Oh, me too, me too!

They have to be there, it wouldn't be heaven without them


----------



## Ranyhyn (23 August 2010)

Look at them, our beautiful forever friends.  Gone but never ever forgotten.

My favourite poem, and so true - Kipling.

There is sorrow enough in the natural way
From men and women to fill our day;
And when we are certain of sorrow in store,
Why do we always arrange for more?
Brothers and Sisters, I bid you beware
Of giving your heart to a dog to tear.

Buy a pup and your money will buy
Love unflinching that cannot lie--
Perfect passion and worship fed
By a kick in the ribs or a pat on the head.
Nevertheless it is hardly fair
To risk your heart for a dog to tear.

When the fourteen years which Nature permits
Are closing in asthma, or tumour, or fits,
And the vet's unspoken prescription runs
To lethal chambers or loaded guns,
Then you will find--it's your own affair--
But...you've given your heart for a dog to tear.

When the body that lived at your single will,
With its whimper of welcome, is stilled (how still!);
When the spirit that answered your every mood
Is gone--wherever it goes--for good,
You will discover how much you care,
And will give your heart for the dog to tear.

We've sorrow enough in the natural way,
When it comes to burying Christian clay.
Our loves are not given, but only lent,
At compound interest of cent per cent.
Though it is not always the case, I believe,
That the longer we've kept 'em, the more do we grieve:
For, when debts are payable, right or wrong,
A short-time loan is as bad as a long--
So why in Heaven (before we are there)
Should we give our hearts to a dog to tear?


----------



## Ranyhyn (23 August 2010)

*Rip my Baba*


----------



## kyanya (23 August 2010)

Zebedee, our springer spaniel, who sadly passed in 2007 when he was 9.

We got him when I was 10 and I was still at primary school. We went to see him a few months after our old goldie and my grandad had passed away - he was a little ray of sunshine. By the time we went to see his litter, he was the only one who wasn't sold. He was the littlest, getting bossed about by his bigger btohers and sisters, but when he was let out of the pen to come and see us, he made me laugh by boldly undoing my velcro trainers before pattering off to do the biggest pee in the middle of the kitchen floor. Dad didn't want the runt, but I cried my eyes out at the thought of not having such a lovely puppy and a few weeks later he sat on my lap shivering on the way back to him home for the next 10 years of his life. 

I remember my year 5 show and tell was about him, and mum brought him in and he sat as a gorgeous, well behaved little puppy on mum's knee while I talked to my class about springers. Everyone loved him because he was so cute.

He stayed gorgeous, even when he was no longer a puppy and he was always loving, happy and good natured. He was a true family dog - he came away on holiday with us and remained loyal to everyone - if we went out for a walk as a family and someone lagged behind, he'd put his brakes on and refused to go until we were all back together again. He let me sit in his basket with him and we'd play in the garden together on summer nights, where he absolutely loved to chase my skipping rope and play with my aerobics ball.

He remained a constant in my life as I was growing up - he'd jump up on the chair by the window each day and watched me coming in from secondary school, before flying round to the door to greet me, always with a toy in his mouth and his little tail waggling away. He watched me do my GCSEs, go to sixth form, do my A levels and was still a fun, happy dog who always had time for me, even when my time grew less for him. 

He watched me go away to university, and I missed him and I think he missed me. I'm sad that I was far away from him in his last years, but he still had my mum and dad around to love him and look after him. He sadly passed away while I was away at university and I just hope he knew how much he meant to me, even though I couldn't be with him. He really was a dog in a million, I miss my best childhood friend but I'm thankful that I had him in my life.












The pony I never had!






My favourite photo - he looks so happy


----------



## GinnieRedwings (30 August 2010)

RIP Lucy - born c. Aug 1997 - adopted from the Rescue Feb 1998 - pts 27 Aug 2010.
Mad puppy, dear old friend who gave me a purpose when I was lost, you will always be in my heart and I hope that over the years, I managed to give back as much as you gave me x x x













With that evil grin after a good escapade via the pond...






With the most miserable put upon look - only you had such an array of facial expressions...


----------



## Ranyhyn (16 September 2010)

^^ what a beautiful dog RIP


----------



## Alec Swan (5 October 2010)

kitsune,

it was H Frank Wallace who,  in his wonderful book "Happier Years", said "I sometimes wonder if the pleasure of owning them,  is worth the pain of parting".  It isn't easy is it?

Alec.


----------



## Storminateacup (18 October 2010)

Our beloved Jack Russell Terrier who was killed by a van on the 15th Oct 2010
So very sadly missed. Our heart are brokens, we see you everywhere and will never forget the love and sheer joy of life you gave to us.

Our Darling baby Dicky

Perhaps you will just take the time to view the lovely video OH made today for him, it truely is very beautiful and you will all see why we loved him so much,

We enscribed this on his tombstone, where he is buried under the trees by the deer filled woodland that he loved, at the edge of the paddock at our Croft.

"My Heart is in the Highlands, my Heart is not here,
My Hearts in the Highlands,
A-chasing the Deer...........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPJe1jCiVJc


----------



## RuthnMeg (18 October 2010)

Storminateacup said:



			Our beloved Jack Russell Terrier who was killed by a van on the 15th Oct 2010
So very sadly missed. Our heart are brokens, we see you everywhere and will never forget the love and sheer joy of life you gave to us.

Our Darling baby Dicky

Perhaps you will just take the time to view the lovely video OH made today for him, it truely is very beautiful and you will all see why we loved him so much,

We enscribed this on his tombstone, where he is buried under the trees by the deer filled woodland that he loved, at the edge of the paddock at our Croft.

"My Heart is in the Highlands, my Heart is not here,
My Hearts in the Highlands,
A-chasing the Deer...........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPJe1jCiVJc

Click to expand...

What a lovely moving tribute. Sorry for your loss, he looked lke a little king. x


----------



## GinnieRedwings (3 November 2010)

Alec, it is ALWAYS worth it.
I lost my two big dogs this year. 
Both at the grand old age of 13.
But we have gained Skye - much smaller, but as big a presence in our lives already 







Storminateacup, little Skye looks like she has a lot in common with your Dicky, except for the colour, but his personality shines through those pictures.

And we have named the foal who was born 3 days after the old boy died after him: Max.

The circle of Life.

I love this thread, because it allows me to every now and then just go back to what I wrote and the pics I chose when I was raw with pain and it somehow comfort me to read/see it again. It also makes me cry, but that is part of the healing process I guess.


----------



## Storminateacup (4 November 2010)

A picture of Dicky, my gorgeous Parsons Jack Russell terrier ( died in a tragic accident 15th oct 2010). This picture taken in Spring this year when he was at his fittest and most athletic and powerful. Miss him so much every day.








I am not there,
I do not sleep...
I am the thousand winds that blow,
...I am diamond glints on snow,
I am sunlight on ripened grain,
I am gentle autumnal rain,
When you waken in the morning &#8211; hush,
I am the soft uplifting rush,
Of quiet birds in circled flight
I am the soft stars that shine at night,
Do not stand at my grave and cry,
I did not die


----------



## Kalten (19 November 2010)

Faithful old Kurt








Beautiful Ella, who went into decline, pining away after her lifelong mate passed on.


----------



## PonyFeet10 (1 December 2010)

Good night and sleep tight Patch, we love you so much xxx

17th November 2010 due to aggression arising from a brain tumour, no one wanted you to suffer.. xxx


----------



## SecretSquirrell379 (26 December 2010)

Our gorgeous Amber who we lost a year ago today  Last Christmas really was the worst ever. RIP Bambles, we still miss you every day xxx


----------



## Digger123 (2 January 2011)

29.06.02 -22.12.10
The soppiest rottie ever.
Will be forever remembered with much love.


----------



## Ranyhyn (2 January 2011)

I agree, its always worth it.

Dicky - how fine a dog was he? Beautiful.
Kurt and Ella - so sad, such lovely looking dogs.
Patch looks like a right boy and a half - handsome lad.
Amber, so pretty, love her floppy ears.

I agree that coming back here and sharing in our pain is quite cathartic


----------



## Blanche (17 January 2011)

To all I've loved and lost , especially to Short Stuff who left me for heaven this morning . I've loved you all , some more than others which makes me feel guilty for not loving you all equally . You've taken big pieces of my heart with you and I'm not sure there is anything left . Please forgive me my sins , I did the best for you all with the knowledge , skill and resources I had at the time , I'm not sure I can forgive myself . So much pleasure and love and so , so much pain . I hope to see you all at the bridge , love you for ever .


----------



## PonyFeet10 (18 January 2011)

Kitsune said:



			I agree, its always worth it.

Dicky - how fine a dog was he? Beautiful.
Kurt and Ella - so sad, such lovely looking dogs.
Patch looks like a right boy and a half - handsome lad.
Amber, so pretty, love her floppy ears.

I agree that coming back here and sharing in our pain is quite cathartic 

Click to expand...


Thank you Kitsune, I miss him so much  he really was something special, don't think I'll ever find another like him..


----------



## Storminateacup (18 January 2011)

Kitsune said:



			I agree, its always worth it.

Dicky - how fine a dog was he? Beautiful.
Kurt and Ella - so sad, such lovely looking dogs.
Patch looks like a right boy and a half - handsome lad.
Amber, so pretty, love her floppy ears.

I agree that coming back here and sharing in our pain is quite cathartic 

Click to expand...

Thanks Kitsune, Dicky was the most unique of  doggies and he is irreplacable, still heartbroken over his loss, Christmas was the worst ever for not having him here to enjoy the snow and the log fires. We have a new Parsons Jack Russell, Toddy but he is so very different to Dicky, a sanguine little fellow. Dickys joy of life and natural exuberance was a total delight he was such a pleasure to be with and he loved everyone. 
Sometimes I do not think I will ever stop crying...


----------



## PonyFeet10 (28 January 2011)

Just came across this today..

I wish the rainbow bridge had a phone so I could hear your bark again.
I thought of you today but that's nothing new, I thought of you yesterday and the day before that too.
I think of you in silence and often speak your name.
All I have are memories, and pictures in a frame.

Miss you baby boy, more than anything


----------



## libertylou (21 February 2011)

My fave poem- makes me think of my old Bonnie.... 


I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep. 

I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep. 

I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear, 

"It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here." 

I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea, 

You were thinking of the many times, your hands reached down to me. 

I was with you at the shops today, Your arms were getting sore. 

I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more. 

I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care. 

I want to re-assure you, that I'm not lying there. 

I walked with you towards the house, as you fumbled for your key. 

I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said " it's me." 

You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair. 

I tried so hard to let you know, that I was standing there. 

It's possible for me, to be so near you everyday. 

To say to you with certainty, "I never went away." 

You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think you knew... 

In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you. 

The day is over... I smile and watch you yawning 

and say "good-night, God bless, I'll see you in the morning." 

And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide, 

I'll rush across to greet you and we'll stand, side by side. 

I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see. 

Be patient, live your journey out...then come home to be with me. 




Author Unknown


----------



## friesian80 (2 April 2011)

Ive recently done a thread about my 2 whippet pups from 8 weeks to 6 months and its made me look at the doggy section of the forum a bit more.
Just before I got my pups I lost my Parsons Jack Russell, she was the baby of the family, the sweetest, kindest, gentlest dog ive ever come across, she was only 2 when she died in a tragic accident.
Phoebe RIP sweet girl, love mum xxxxx


----------



## CAYLA (29 April 2011)

KAI

15 years (28.04.2011)

Sleep tight xxx, you truely where a joy to own and never a pick of bother and peace it's own self.
We love you and will miss you.


----------



## Megibo (6 July 2011)

libertylou said:



			My fave poem- makes me think of my old Bonnie.... 


I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep. 

I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep. 

I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear, 

"It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here." 

I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea, 

You were thinking of the many times, your hands reached down to me. 

I was with you at the shops today, Your arms were getting sore. 

I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more. 

I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care. 

I want to re-assure you, that I'm not lying there. 

I walked with you towards the house, as you fumbled for your key. 

I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said " it's me." 

You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair. 

I tried so hard to let you know, that I was standing there. 

It's possible for me, to be so near you everyday. 

To say to you with certainty, "I never went away." 

You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think you knew... 

In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you. 

The day is over... I smile and watch you yawning 

and say "good-night, God bless, I'll see you in the morning." 

And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide, 

I'll rush across to greet you and we'll stand, side by side. 

I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see. 

Be patient, live your journey out...then come home to be with me. 




Author Unknown
		
Click to expand...

beautiful


----------



## Naryafluffy (18 July 2011)

CAYLA said:



			Aww....bless...this post is making me well up 
	
	
		
		
	


	




...why did I suggest it.......because as sad as we may feel to look back....they are in all of our memories and will never be forgotten, (by their owners) but also they are here for us all to see 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 there has been so many losts this year.....of the friends we have lost....R.I.P forever little angels 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Will add all mine...when I get a minute and scan my old piccies 
	
	
		
		
	


	




...I will be blubbing like a baby 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

I'm the same, have decided reading it at my desk at work is not a good idea, I will look later tonight.


----------



## ConEdison (29 July 2011)

My dog that never last for 5 years were Shrock has a disease that didn't make it and survived it.  Missing you Shrock!!!!


----------



## PonyFeet10 (1 August 2011)

To the little Westie X, that was hit by a van this afternoon after it's owner wasn't watching it whilst on an extended lead.. 

A warning to all, it was very, very sad


----------



## Cinnamontoast (10 August 2011)

A year ago today, my little Jake was PTS. One day he was fine, the next he kept falling over. An MRI showed that he had a mass in his stomach and several in his spine. 

He'd been through a lot, two tibia plateau levelling operations and months of cage rest to repair both cruciates. He was a superb patient and took to a crate with never a whimper. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





He recovered completely and ran faster than his brother:






He was a dog with a definite sense of humour:







He liked his creature comforts:







But was always ready for an epic walk:







Jakey loved his brother:







But most of all, he loved his daddy, whose dog he was until the day he died, aged 7. 







Run free, my Jakey. Never forgotten.


----------



## Nickijem (10 August 2011)

Aww CT, I can't believe it's been a year.  I can remember when you lost him, it brought a tear to my eye then and your post today has done the same.  I just had to give my spaniel, Purdey, a big hug.
Hugs to you and I hope the pain of losing him has been overtaken by the wonderful memories of him - thank goodness for memories.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (10 August 2011)

Nickibelle said:



			Aww CT, I can't believe it's been a year.  I can remember when you lost him, it brought a tear to my eye then and your post today has done the same.  I just had to give my spaniel, Purdey, a big hug.
Hugs to you and I hope the pain of losing him has been overtaken by the wonderful memories of him - thank goodness for memories.

Click to expand...

Thank you. It's weird to have the pups: we wouldn't have them if Jake hadn't died. He was a stunning dog. I feel so for the OH, I still have Brig and I know we have the babies, but it's weird still.


----------



## ladyearl (17 August 2011)

I lost my darling Megan last week and today is the first day I've woken up to a house with no dogs (had some boarders in until yesterday). It feels very empty without her lovely face looking up from the bottom of the stairs. I know she was 14 years old and had a good life and that I did everything I could for her but it doesn't make it easier to live without her.  

Here she is in her hey day looking beautiful






Dressed for PAT visiting. she was a lovely gentle soul and every doggy person who met her loved her 






And in her dotage this is the lovely face that looked up at me


----------



## Nickijem (17 August 2011)

She was indeed very beautiful and what a wonderful life  she must have shared with you.  You have my heartfelt sympathy.


----------



## ladyearl (17 August 2011)

Nickibelle said:



			She was indeed very beautiful and what a wonderful life  she must have shared with you.  You have my heartfelt sympathy.
		
Click to expand...

thank you


----------



## topclass (17 August 2011)

libertylou said:



			My fave poem- makes me think of my old Bonnie.... 


I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep. 

I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep. 

I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear, 

"It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here." 

I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea, 

You were thinking of the many times, your hands reached down to me. 

I was with you at the shops today, Your arms were getting sore. 

I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more. 

I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care. 

I want to re-assure you, that I'm not lying there. 

I walked with you towards the house, as you fumbled for your key. 

I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said " it's me." 

You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair. 

I tried so hard to let you know, that I was standing there. 

It's possible for me, to be so near you everyday. 

To say to you with certainty, "I never went away." 

You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think you knew... 

In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you. 

The day is over... I smile and watch you yawning 

and say "good-night, God bless, I'll see you in the morning." 

And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide, 

I'll rush across to greet you and we'll stand, side by side. 

I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see. 

Be patient, live your journey out...then come home to be with me. 




Author Unknown
		
Click to expand...


That is just so beautiful ive been crying my eyes out seeing and reading all of these but keep posting as then when they are looking down on us they know we still remember and still love them even if we're not with them yet.

RIP Sarge, Jody, Sherry my gorgeous bull Mastiff babies x


----------



## PonyFeet10 (18 August 2011)

Sadly I have another to add to this heartbreaking list..

My Grandma and Grandads dog, Billy. Very much loved, we will never EVER forget you gorgeous.. You're out of pain now and no longer suffering 

He was cremated, and his ashes buried in their garden yesterday with a beautiful red and purple Fuchsia planted on top.

27/01/1998 to 11/08/2011 May you soar high in the sky, with our beloved Patch  and look after one another until I'm there to join you xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Billy..







With his brother, the only two in their litter..







And Patch, I miss you more and more every day sweetheart xx


----------



## welshcobmad (6 September 2011)

In memory of our beautiful boy Snoopy. We lost him last Tuesday morning to epilepsy. He was 9 years old & bouncing right to the end, always full of beans & one of the naughtiest dogs going - but we loved him to bits! Definately one of a kind.


----------



## welshcobmad (6 September 2011)

In memory of our beautiful boy Snoopy. We lost him last Tuesday morning to epilepsy. He was 9 years old & bouncing right to the end, always full of beans & one of the naughtiest dogs going - but we loved him to bits! Definately one of a kind & very special boy. He was a Beagle x Springer - gorgeous boy.

Missing you loads already boy will never forget you! Hope your up there running in the fields & stealing socks, spoons, towels & unguarded BBQ food until your hearts content!

Love you!!!
xXx


----------



## MurphysMinder (11 September 2011)

9/11 is particularly poignant for me, not only remembering all those who lost their lives in the twin towers attack but it was also Buffy's birthday.  She would have been 11 today, but was pts on 12 July 2011.  Sleep tight old lady, we all miss you so much, especially Evie.


----------



## Dobiegirl (11 September 2011)

That is a lovely photo of her with her chicken, am thinking of you because I know how heartbreaking to lose a special friend.

xx


----------



## angrovestud (14 September 2011)

Rip Wetherby 26/4/01  11/9/11 my heart is with you.


----------



## Toffee44 (15 September 2011)

Will


22/2/1996--13/09/2011


Passed doing the things he loved munching and cuddles.

























I only had him since Feb this year, but what a lovely few months they were. 


Night night old man, find your master over the bridge x x x


----------



## MurphysMinder (16 September 2011)

Toffee that last line brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Toffee44 (16 September 2011)

MurphysMinder said:



			Toffee that last line brought tears to my eyes.
		
Click to expand...

He never felt "mine" I just held the responsibility of making sure we was comfortable and that he went with dignity. Thats why making sure the time was right was so important to me, it wasn't my decsion to make. 

And thinking about it today, I would do it all over again. Next year when we know if we are staying here, Shropshire or Isle of Man I will look for another oldie. He was no trouble and I always came home to a warm sofa


----------



## MissJael (25 October 2011)

Jake
08.06.11-24.10.11

This little man brightened up the days we shared together, even though there were far too few of them.
Knowingly taking on a pup with a heart murmur was against my better judgement, but despite all the heartache and pain at losing him at just less than five months old, I'd do it all over again for this special little man.
In such a short space of time you completely took over the house and the hearts of everyone in it.
My slippers will never recover, nor will the washing basket or the boxes under my bed. Most overused phrase in this house recently: "Come here you wee monkey!"
Sleep tight wee man, you'll never be far from my thoughts.


----------



## Nickijem (27 October 2011)

RIP little Jake,
Life is not measured by the years you lived,
But by the love and the things you did...

Sounds like you had plenty of love and did plenty of fun puppy things.  
Doggy heaven must have been short of an angel - have fun up there


----------



## Pendlehog (2 November 2011)

I have just found the courage to read this thread for the first time and have not cried so much in a long time.  To everyone here who has lost a friend I hope you can find comfort in knowing you are not alone.

I lost my very best friend two weeks ago and today was the first time it hit me I would really never see him again.  
He is not a dog, but I hope you will not mind.

My dearest Einstein, keeper of my heart and the brightest star in all the sky.  Sleep well my friend xx


----------



## islander (25 November 2011)

Einstein is gorgeous!
 Why on earth am I reading this lovely thread? I am bawling my eyes out, especially on reading the poignant poems. I am going out for lunch in an hour and will have a more-than-usual bright red nose and piggy eyes even when I arrive!


----------



## Dobiegirl (25 November 2011)

I wasnt expecting that, so sorry for your loss, Einstein sounded lovely, I would love to know more about him, perhaps when it isnt so raw you will feel able to tell us his story.


----------



## michelleice (4 January 2012)

Malta 25th july 2002 - january 4th 2012
she will always be missed and today was the hardest decision ive ever made in my life, shes been through 3 child births with me and was best dog ive ever had


----------



## Dizzydancer (5 January 2012)

Rip Malta she looks beautiful and a very happy dog. So sorry for your loss


----------



## zoelouisem (12 January 2012)

6 Months ago i lost my amazing Annie dog at 15 years young. She was my dog of a lifetime, i got her when i was 15 myself and she went through everything with me, a few boyfriends, my won daughter coming into the world despite not being fond of kids being my daughters best friend too. And a divorce!!! 
She was a true character and typically had small dog syndrom!!! 
Even after 6 months i still get that gut wrenching sad feeling when i think of her, and even shed a few tears for her.

Annie hope your having fun up there, im sure your terroising the rabbits and doing as you pleased as you did when you were with us. Miss you all the time and will never for get you!!!!xxx


----------



## Dobiegirl (13 January 2012)

What a lovely face and an amazing character and sounds like she was also your best friend. Losing a dog like this which was a huge part of your life is heartbreaking but you were also very priveleged to have her and you are left with some lovely memories. x


----------



## zoelouisem (13 January 2012)

Dobiegirl thank you . She really was my best friend. She will be remembered forever by whoever knew probably because so was a monkey and didn't like to do as she was told!! This picture really shows her character it was after the many times shed ran away hunting with my friends terrier for the day!!! Leaving me panicking shed hurt herself but trotting home safely after probably munching a few rabbits. I really was lucky to be part of her life!!!
It was 6 months yesterday I had to make the dreaded decision. And I really struggled yesterday but I know it was the right one and I she hd many happy years !!! X


----------



## kajabe (21 January 2012)

This is my dog Charlie Boy...I'd had him since I was 4 and he died a couple of years ago aged 11  RIP Charlie:


----------



## jasmine (22 January 2012)

In memory of Blizzard, just 6 months old and a little sweetheart.

I hope life is painfree over the Rainbow Bridge, RIP little man xxxx


----------



## applecart14 (25 January 2012)

Kalten, what a stunning dog Ella was and what a lovely colour. They were all lovely dogs, some taken before their time had come and some not.  They will all be running around in heaven I know that much.


----------



## Steeleye Span (5 February 2012)

Veda (Tazaeos Any Dream Will Do) 7th March 2005-20th December 2010

When Veda was given sleep I lost my most loyal companion and my best friend and not a day goes by when I don't think about him and miss him

Run Free my Bestest Boy, My Beautiful Daft Veda.







What a gorgeous pup he was







Not impressed with me for making him wait!


----------



## Sophie - L (6 February 2012)

My beautiful rottie, Xena, who passed away monday 30th jan.  Will always love my little vampire dog!


----------



## horseluver4eva (13 February 2012)

My amazing girl Kia who was sadly taken from us two years ago,it feels like a lifetime ago.I still cry today over her she was and still is a amazing dog,she will never be forgotten.I love you so much baby girl.Hope you are having fun in doggy heaven.rest in peace baby girl <3
http://www.flickr.com/photos/72288371@N07/6870496609/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/72288371@N07/6870495887/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/72288371@N07/6870494933/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/72288371@N07/6870494653/in/photostream/


----------



## ibot (14 February 2012)

This is me sending my love to my beautiful dog eddie. He has been so missed since he was put to sleep on thursday. 

i hope he knew how much i loved him and i think about him all the time.

he is the pup in the side picture under my name i m not computer person at all.
see how beautiful he was.

i love you edd xxxx


----------



## Rudolph's Red Nose (29 March 2012)

This thread had made me cry no actually sob .. but thought I would add my own memory..

In memory of my best friend, constant companion Barney, sadly had to be pts on December 13th 2011 at the age of 12 ..











I shed a tear every day and miss you more than you ever could imagine xx


----------



## Natti (22 May 2012)

My beautiful Cassie only a few weeks before she got PTS. She got cancer in her tonsils, thats why her tongue is sticking out so much. 







And my Cassie and her gorgeous son Scrabble in their crate!


----------



## VioletStripe (23 May 2012)

Titan, my beloved Rhodesian Ridgeback who somtimes felt like my only friend. Sadly went to sleep for the last time yesterday.


----------



## Snowysadude (8 June 2012)

R.I.P Jasmine. Passed today (8/6/12) at 3.30pm xx


----------



## MurphysMinder (9 June 2012)

So sorry Snowysadude , RIP Jasmine.


----------



## meandmrblue (20 June 2012)

Shamus jack Russell put to sleep age16 2years ago..murphy jack Russell cross whippet put to sleep last year age 17 miss them both now have spot left he's jack Russell cross staffie he's got heart problem has arthritis he's 13 will be very hard when he has to go hubby's said no more dogs as I get to upset when they have to go.miss you doggies x


----------



## Fidgety (6 July 2012)

I said Night Night to my wonderful Patterdale terrier Pringle this morning.  Quite simply the best dog I've ever owned and I'm missing her dreadfully already .  Sleep tight my girl.

As a pup






A couple of years ago


----------



## KJJ (11 July 2012)

Sorry for everyones losses.  

My darling Finn, lost his battle with Cancer earlier this year a short 6 weeks after diagnosis.

26.08.06 - 17.02.12 just 5.5yrs old. 







Miss you my darling, I hope your comfy on your sofa cloud in the sky.xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmzT (11 July 2012)

Nuts, my best and most loyal friend in the whole world. Introduced me to the boxer breed and although they are all special, I know I will never find another just quite so special as she was.

She was my shadow from the day I got her.

She battled through so much over the years and I know when I had to make that terrible decision she was still fighting to stay with me. Unfortunately I knew there was no way back this time. 

Miss you so much my beautiful lady. We'll try to look after wee Crackers as well as you did x

2000-2012


----------



## kayclover (12 August 2012)

My baba girl(tasha) you was my bestfriend and letting you go was one off the hardest things iv ever had to do i miss you everyday 





what an amazing dog you were one in a million still excpect to walk in and see you there 










goodbye my princess ill never forget you 1
14th november i will never forget the day i let you go


----------



## Koala Kate (15 August 2012)

Sash - when to rainbow valley last month
I love you so much Sash xxx


----------



## meandmrblue (20 August 2012)

Lola one of my st Bernard's  died today in her sleep age 8.think she had heart failure.her sister daisy was sat next to her when I found her she is missing her best friend.iI miss her too. Rip lola


----------



## Gemma1983 (12 November 2012)

Sam and Lottie our labs, both aged 13/14. Sam passed first of cancer and lottie 3 weeks later of a broken heart


----------



## PoppyAnderson (23 November 2012)

My darling boy. It's been almost a week and I miss him so much.


----------



## Welsh (13 January 2013)

Our Rottweiler girl (Gem) passed away peacefully in her sleep last night, loyal friend, guardian & protector. Play free at Rainbow Bridge, you were a good girl, we will never forget you &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## stargirl88 (15 January 2013)

Went to the vets for the last time on Friday. 

15 years I had with you, little one. How lucky I am 



*did not mean for photo to be so massive*


----------



## Surreydeb (29 January 2013)

In memory of the wonderful Jasper who I lost to oral cancer last week. Have fun playing ball wherever you are now - you were the best dog and I miss you so much.

Http://i1338.photobucket.com/albums/o700/Surreydeb/image_zps5e8d8957.jpg

Sorry pic is so big I don't know how to re size it.


----------



## meandmrblue (12 February 2013)

Spot was put to sleep today miss him already. Jan 1st 1999  12thfeb 2013


----------



## Charlie Bucket (8 March 2013)

In memory of 'Stevie', June 2010 - March 5th 2013.
Taken from me so unexpectedly, at such a young age. So many things still to do, I always imagined him to be with me until old age. Heartbroken.

I miss you so much my beautiful boy xxxx


----------



## Tarte Au Citron (2 April 2013)

Dillon sadly left this world yesterday morning (1/4/13), 14yrs old. He was the dog that never grew up, and until his final week would still run, bounce, and play with his tennis ball for hours . He was a pain in the bum at times, and barked for england, but he was family and i will miss him so much . 










Free to bark, run off and be as mental as you like now boy x


----------



## Molly'sMama (30 April 2013)

Our sweetie dear Bella.

Only 6 months old, I thought we had forever to work it all out. What happened to taking over the world of agility?

It's been just under three months, and I still ,and will always think of you whenever I see a spaniel.


----------



## Cas1979 (24 May 2013)

I don't know how to attach pictures

This is for my beloved Joey.
May 2005-May 2013

I just don't have words to describe what he means to me or the empty space he is leaving.... 

I miss him soo much


----------



## Cas1979 (24 May 2013)

Joey has just left me.... I walked into an empty house..
Tears are pouring down and cant seem to stop them


----------



## Amymay (24 May 2013)

Cas1979 said:



			Joey has just left me.... I walked into an empty house..
Tears are pouring down and cant seem to stop them
		
Click to expand...

Bless you.  I was thinking of you at 1.00.

I'm so sorry ((((  ))))


----------



## Cas1979 (24 May 2013)

amymay said:



			Bless you.  I was thinking of you at 1.00.

I'm so sorry ((((  ))))
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Amymay, I knew  it would be difficult but I didn't think it would be this much, I never felt a pain like this before and this feeling of emptiness...

I cant distract myself or thnk of anything else but Joey laying on the table lifeless.. I know I made the right choice cos he wasn't well, but I miss him so much.... and I think it will only get worse before it gets better

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Cas1979 (25 May 2013)

Joey, the best GSD in the world







I left him sleepy on the vet's table


----------



## s4sugar (22 June 2013)




----------



## Cas1979 (23 June 2013)

s4sugar said:










Click to expand...

RIP Cyd

Thinking of you S4sugar


----------



## fidleyspromise (28 June 2013)

PTS yesterday at the vets and miss her so much


----------



## Cas1979 (29 June 2013)

Wow she had lots of similarities with Joey..... I'm sure they'll meet up! 

xx


----------



## Holly Hocks (6 August 2013)

PTS at the vets last night after losing his fight with cancer.  Aged 13.  A true loyal friend who will never be forgotten. Sleep tight Rex. xxx


----------



## blackhor2e (4 November 2013)

Spike....PTS peacefully today at the age of 12 years old, we had him since he was 6mths. I have never cried so much for such a beautiful boy, my heart is broken and I miss him so much, I would do anything to wrap my arms around his fluffy head and kiss him again.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200796570531670&l=6c82859d3d


----------



## Amymay (5 November 2013)

Beautiful boy.  RIP.


----------



## MurphysMinder (5 November 2013)

So sorry, he looked a lovely lad.  RIP Spike.


----------



## blackhor2e (5 November 2013)

Thank you, we loved him dearly but he was becoming so ill. He had kidney failure, so we chose to do it a day to early rather than a day to late. I just hope he's at peace now x


----------



## mytwofriends (12 December 2013)

Wally - 29/2/2000-11/12/2013, our super soft polar bear of a yellow Lab.  PTS yesterday, we knew it was time.

We'll miss you big boy. Go chase endless sticks, raid as many rubbish bins as you like and remember we'll always love you.

Xxxxx


----------



## MurphysMinder (12 December 2013)

So sorry.  RIP Wally.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (12 December 2013)

Run free, Wally.


----------



## nutrock (16 December 2013)

My beautiful German Shepherd Wilber was pts early yesterday aged 10
Sleep tight my big Lad - I will always love you xx


----------



## CAYLA (13 April 2014)

Bubba my beautiful Akita, went to sleep forever 11/4/2014. With a heavy heart I let go a dog in a million, you taught me the most important lessons I am every likely to learn in regard to dog ownership. You where without doubt my best teacher and the most fantastic companion dog anyone could ever ask for, you made me laugh and brought so much joy to my life and I can't tell you how proud I was to have been lucky enough for you to land here with me those 12 years ago at the age of 18 months a discarded and misunderstood dog, to the biggest most head strong and stubborn dog I ever met, you where by far and the hardiest dog I ever had the pleasure of owning, you taught me many a valuable lessons along the way and  you where such a beautiful soul which means you are leaving a huge space in my heart where I will no longer see you sleeping under your tree or on your little hill in your beloved garden, you lived life as you wanted it to be and I am happy I could allow just that. You slept out in the snow and you shyed away from the sun and this is how I will always remember you my beloved baby bear how can I ever thank you for making me so proud to call you my dog.

Sleep tight baby girl, with a heavy heart and with all my love xx


----------



## MurphysMinder (13 April 2014)

Oh CAYLA I am so very sorry . RIP Bubba xx


----------



## Dobiegirl (13 April 2014)

Truly a dog of a lifetime, you were both so lucky to have come together, if you hadn't taken her on I'm sure her days would have been numbered instead she lived a very long life and a very happy one. Dogs like her are irreplaceable and that makes her passing so much sadder, Im so sorry for your loss Cayla, hugs to you. xxx


----------



## nutrock (14 April 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss XX


----------



## Boxedrust (7 May 2014)

In memory of Narfi my smooth coated collie, lab cross born September 2012 and died May 2014





























This is a collage of us in our secret spot in the park he loved it there.


----------



## MurphysMinder (7 May 2014)

So sorry,  RIP Narfi.


----------



## Arizahn (8 May 2014)

RIP ginger pup, at peace finally.


----------



## Dobiegirl (8 May 2014)

So sad as so young, Im sorry for your loss Boxedrust, he looked a lovely lad.


----------



## Boxedrust (20 May 2014)

He was a lovely dog however he deteriorated recently and we had to make a really hard choice. Here's more photos from happier times.





























 This was taken recently and you can see the difference, he was tense and stressed constantly.


----------



## Dizzydancer (20 May 2014)

So sorry for your loss boxed rust you can definitely see a difference tho and I really feel for you that must have been so hard to make that decision at such a young age x rip narfi x

If you don't mind me asking what was wrong with him? Was it physical or mental?


----------



## Boxedrust (20 May 2014)

Dizzydancer said:



			So sorry for your loss boxed rust you can definitely see a difference tho and I really feel for you that must have been so hard to make that decision at such a young age x rip narfi x

If you don't mind me asking what was wrong with him? Was it physical or mental?
		
Click to expand...

Physical damage to his brain which led to severe personality switches sadly there was nothing that could be done for him.


----------



## Dizzydancer (20 May 2014)

Oh that's so sad you are in my thoughts x


----------



## vickyb (14 September 2014)

...my little Yorkie, who died suddenly on Tuesday. She was 13 and a half and had a full and fantastic life. She will be forever missed.
I wrote this poem some time ago for a friend whose dog had died, now I am putting it on here for me, and everyone who has lost a dog friend. R.I.P. Billie.

As owners shrink distraught from sudden loss,
And hide away the things we now don't need,
(for seeing them is painful, memories fresh,
of doggy blankets, collars, unused feed.)

They mope and weep, and thinking to themselves,
Go over what they might have, could have done.
And the kitchen corner where there's now just space -
Well, don't be sad, for we are having fun.

Our earthly pains and sickness have all gone.
The sun is shining, breezes gently blow.
All friends re-joined, we dig and play and sniff,
But remember you that we have left below.

And we are happy that we had good lives,
And in our own way made you happy too.
But life is short and sweet and we must die,
and all your mates are now in pastures new.

So don't cry mums, we had a lovely time,
and now we look down on you from above.
For ever we'll remember how you cared,
and we'll always think of you with deepest love.


----------



## {97702} (14 September 2014)

VickyB that is a lovely poem, it has brought tears to my eyes - rest in peace little Billie


----------



## Dizzydancer (14 September 2014)

Rip billie, lovely poem x


----------



## applecart14 (23 March 2015)

Candy my partners lovely beagle.  The first one her trying to spot 'Dotty' the duck that we befriended at the canal basin by where my partner lives.
The second photo is of me and Candy, the last summer together and we both look so happy.


----------



## Deseado (7 April 2015)

I have no photos of the lovely Dagonet, who was my friend from the day I laid eyes on him 12 years ago until today. A gentleman, a beautiful and noble lurcher, so sorry you had to go my darling. I will miss you all the days of my life.


----------



## islander (23 July 2015)

RIP Dagonet, lurchers are the best! In memory too of my beloved Cola, a pug in a lifetime, who I only had since she was 9 for a few short years. She is now safe in the garden with Pearl pug who I lost last year after deteriorating with degererative myelopathy.


----------



## rascal (23 September 2015)

Yesterday we had to have hubbys border collie Rascal put to sleep due to epilepsy, we are all heartbroken. As he loved it so much, we asked the owner of the horses field if he could be buried there, so now he is next to our old boy Jim. He has bunnies to chase and the horses for company, and he can listen to all the birds as there are buzzards and owls. He also has his ball.

RIP Rascal, you were one special dog!


----------



## twiggy2 (22 October 2015)

Lil PTS earlier this year, dearly missed and my dog of a lifetime, she introduced me to the reality that distance is relative, vets bills and heartache at the loss of her






[/URL]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## twiggy2 (22 October 2015)

Pup

17yrs of a pain in the bum that was loved dearly by our family






[/URL]


----------



## twiggy2 (22 October 2015)

and last but definately not least Tappet, a true family dog who protected us all as only a dog can






[/URL]

He was partial to a wasp hence hos swollen face in this one
[img][URL=http://s1305.photobucket.com/user/tappet1/media/dog/DSCF0620_zpsz6dvhzlj.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s550/tappet1/dog/DSCF0620_zpsz6dvhzlj.jpg[/URL]


----------



## Shantara (1 January 2016)

We lost her mid-2014 and I have missed her every day since.

My gorgeous Annie. (And Holly the cat too! Who we lost a couple of years prior)
She was a CollieXLab and such a happy, friendly girl. She really was my best friend.

Although I am getting another dog soon, and I'm sure I will love my new dog just as much, nothing could ever EVER replace my Annie.


----------



## Luci07 (26 February 2016)

I lost my Lady Tara yesterday. She was the oldest of my 4 Staffords and mummied the others. I really can't believe she has gone, and have felt sick since she was PTS yesterday. RIP, I really miss you Lady 
image: http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=5521&d=1293132227
dogs 020


----------



## MurphysMinder (26 February 2016)

So sorry Luci.   RIP Lady Tara x


----------



## horseman1985 (15 November 2020)

They are all so great! Sorry for your losses guys. They are in a better place rn.


----------



## melodyth (28 January 2021)

This is so sad


----------



## Ratface (17 March 2022)

Milo, our 20 year-old whippet. Now doing mad zoomies in the Celestial Fields. 
Reunited with Diesel the Mastiff and Ruby the Great Dane, his best friend.


----------



## Blanche (17 March 2022)

RIP Milo. Big hugs to you Ratface.


----------



## ellieb (17 March 2022)

Sorry Ratface, take care of yourself - what a wonderful long life Milo had x


----------



## Cinnamontoast (17 March 2022)

20?! My word, I wish they’d all live that long. Run free, Milo.


----------



## MurphysMinder (17 March 2022)

Wow what an age .  So sorry ratface   , run free Milo


----------



## Ratface (17 March 2022)

Thank you for your replies. Milo will live in our hearts forever.  Love never dies.


----------



## Soap On A Rope (22 March 2022)

Sirus, our beautiful , gentle American Bulldog lost to cancer xxx


----------



## ellieb (22 March 2022)

So sorry SOAR, big hugs to you today xx


----------



## Ratface (22 March 2022)

Deep condolences for the loss of your beautiful dog.
He looks a jolly sort of chap, and undoubtedly had a wonderful life and an easeful end.
Would that all dogs had the same.


----------



## Lynnfigaro (22 March 2022)

So sorry for your loss. Sirius looks like a lovely dog. You must miss him very much.
X


----------



## Amymay (22 March 2022)

Ratface said:



			Thank you for your replies. Milo will live in our hearts forever.  Love never dies.
		
Click to expand...

What a wonderful age. It doesn’t make it any easier loosing them, but he was clearly a much loved boy.  I’m so sorry for your loss 💔


----------



## Karl47 (19 April 2022)

I reread all your posts and there are tears in my eyes...


----------



## nagblagger (19 April 2022)

Goodnight, sleep tight Hercules. The farm is a much quieter place without you! RIP Easter Day 2022


----------



## SashaBabe (19 April 2022)

Rest in peace, Hercules.  What a beautiful boy.


----------



## ellieb (20 April 2022)

Aw, so sorry for your loss of Hercules, what a handsome lad - sleep tight big man x


----------



## fidleyspromise (6 July 2022)

My beautiful Sam - 2008-2022. He was brave and loyal and dang was he stubborn 😂 he really liked to have the last word.


----------



## nagblagger (6 July 2022)

Sam looks gorgeous and happy in those pics, well loved.
 RIP SAM


----------



## MurphysMinder (6 July 2022)

I’m so sorry, he looks a lovely lad . Run free Sam


----------



## SashaBabe (7 July 2022)

Rest in peace, gorgeous Sam.


----------



## JennBags (22 July 2022)

fidleyspromise said:



			My beautiful Sam - 2008-2022. He was brave and loyal and dang was he stubborn 😂 he really liked to have the last word.

View attachment 95405
View attachment 95406

Click to expand...

I'm so sorry,  you made the right decision with him,  much love xx


----------

